# Hot rods, and classics.



## mustanggarage (Jun 10, 2010)

since the title of this section of the forum was vehicles and I really did not see too many vehicles in here I decided to start a couple threads.  here is my 65 mustang.  it is my main toy.  I have been tinkering with it for going on 25 years now.  while it is always a work in progress I have kind of lost interest in it lately.  I have been working on the garage, my dads mustangs and I have a 67 mustang that is going to be coming home in about a week. that is another story though.  for now here are some pics of my pride and joy.








that was before I put in the new interior.







paxton supercharged 302






my car with my wife and me next to Ron Bramlett of mustangs plus and the Ronster. they are the same color with different striping.


----------



## havasu (Jun 10, 2010)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## Waterwelldude (Jun 20, 2010)

Heres a pic of my little hot rod.
67 Camaro with a 8.71 blown 454  Weeeeeeeee

Travis


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 29, 2010)

very cool.  I may be a ford guy but cool is cool


----------



## rustywrangler (Jun 29, 2010)

Waterwelldude said:


> Heres a pic of my little hot rod.
> 67 Camaro with a 8.71 blown 454 Weeeeeeeee
> 
> Travis


 

Is it wrong of me to want to pant and drool uncontrollably after seeing this that engine????


----------



## Waterwelldude (Jun 29, 2010)

Not at all Rusty, I do it all tha time..lol:thank you:

Mustanggarage, Thank you. The Stang in your post, it is easy to tell there is a lot of time spent on that car. Its very nice.:rockin:

There nothen better than seeing a labor of love come to life in the garage.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Jul 15, 2010)

Elegant and simple classic cars. Do they/you maintain the specs of it? Or do you upgraded it?


----------



## Waterwelldude (Jul 15, 2010)

I build and maintain all my own stuff. I find that is the fun part.
If you build it yourself, it brings on a different sense of pride, over buying one.
Driving them ain't bad either.:thumbsup:


----------



## rustywrangler (Jul 19, 2010)

Did anyone here go to the Syracuse Nationals hot rod show this weekend???


----------



## mustanggarage (Jul 20, 2011)

yeeeeeeeeehhhaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!  the wiring is done dude.  finally got all the major wiring done.  I need to get the exhaust on it and run it long enough to make sure the thermostat opens and then wire the fan controller module but all the wiring that is necessary to make it operational is done.  even the sequential turn signals in the hood.


here is my first attempt at embedding a video in a message.  hope it works.


----------



## havasu (Jul 20, 2011)

That is really nice sounding! Are the sequential lights pretty visible to the driver when the hood is down?


----------



## mustanggarage (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't know lol  I have not looked at them with the hood closed yet.  I need to do that.  but they are pretty visible so far.  they are supposed to deactivate when the headlights come on also apparently so as not to be distracting at night but I have not checked that out yet either.


----------



## Mickm (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome Pony mustanggarage.
Here's a shot of my hotrod shot at this years Street Rod Nationals in Lousiville, Ky.




Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## mustanggarage (Sep 1, 2011)

sweet.  I love the lines on those old coupes.  you need to post up some more pics.  we need to see the engine and the interior too.  man you are such a tease.


----------



## havasu (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes, that is really nice. Who chopped the top and cut down the glass?


----------



## Mickm (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys, this is my sweetheart.
havasu, the top was chopped sitting right next to the original movie car so as to reprocate the bonneville chop perfectly. The car is all original steel that has never had a body hammer on it other than the top chop, which was hammer welded.
I digitized the original louvers and machined a matching 4" domed louver die and stamped the hood myself. The entire body has less than a quart of bondo on it before being painted black.
Here are a couple shots of the interior, trunk and engine compartment.













Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## havasu (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh man, that interior is sweet. Please keep the pics coming!


----------



## Mickm (Sep 2, 2011)

havasu;Thanks again.
Here are a couple more shots from differnt angles.












Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## Admin (Sep 2, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## mustanggarage (Sep 22, 2011)

man that is one sweet ride


----------



## james400 (Nov 16, 2011)

There was a use regarding that will surely interest someone.

Ferrari FF Launched In India At Rs 3.42 Crore


----------



## 4lug39 (Apr 22, 2012)

Heres a pic of the Roadster we just built and the truck that was built last year. 

View attachment Picture 1998.jpg


----------



## havasu (Apr 22, 2012)

That is a great pic. Thanks for posting!


----------



## 4lug39 (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks, Here"s a few more 

View attachment Picture 2000.jpg


View attachment Picture 1958.jpg


----------



## Trophyman (Aug 18, 2012)

A couple that I built and sold. 

View attachment 66-blower-j.jpg


View attachment 32-pink.jpg


----------



## Trophyman (Aug 18, 2012)

The one that got away.


We all have one of these. I kick myself everyday for selling this one:-( 

View attachment 66 ElCamino copy.jpg


----------



## Otahyoni (Aug 25, 2012)

I had a 78 4 door Nova and a 77 F100 with a 351M/C6/9" once.... wish i'd been able to keep the truck...


----------



## Trophyman (Aug 25, 2012)

Otahyoni said:


> I had a 78 4 door Nova and a 77 F100 with a 351M/C6/9" once.... wish i'd been able to keep the truck...



Man...what a truck that would be now!


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey Otah I had the same truck but a 73 with a swapped in 429. Wish I would have never rolled that one.


----------



## Otahyoni (Aug 25, 2012)

When i do my cummins swap in my ton truck id like to keep the 460 and drop in a 78/79 F100....


----------



## Trophyman (Aug 26, 2012)

Otahyoni said:


> When i do my cummins swap in my ton truck id like to keep the 460 and drop in a 78/79 F100....



What Cummins U putin in??


----------



## Mickm (Aug 27, 2012)

This is my daily driver. It has a create 350/350, Vintage Air and new aftermarket second row seats.





Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## Otahyoni (Aug 27, 2012)

Trophyman said:


> What Cummins U putin in??



I'd love a p-pump, but i'd also be very happy with a VE pump....Don't want the headache of the vp44 (24valve)


----------



## Trophyman (Aug 28, 2012)

Otahyoni said:


> I'd love a p-pump, but i'd also be very happy with a VE pump....Don't want the headache of the vp44 (24valve)



Yea---probably won't get the mpg with the p and of course U won't have the benefit of "plug and play" for any enhancements. The VP44 has dynamic timing which p-pump doesn't. Anytime U want to tune it, U gotta pull the old tool box out. But hey...........that's why they put wheels on them tool boxes right:thumbsup:

BTW.. A while back, my cousin and I shoehorned a Cat 3208 into his 98 Ram.


----------



## Otahyoni (Aug 28, 2012)

Pics or it didnt happen...


----------



## Trophyman (Aug 30, 2012)

Stand by....I'll contact cus and get a few.


----------



## Otahyoni (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm just giving you crap... 

I would like to see it though...


----------



## Trophyman (Sep 2, 2012)

yea..hehehe..I knew that. Just the same, I got him looking for them. He reminded me we did it in 1990. Engine came out of a 46" Hatteras that went down hurricane Gloria. Boat stayed on the bottom for 36 days before the company he owns salvaged it. 

I remember that we had to cut the top of the fenders to clear the heads. LOL


----------



## Otahyoni (Sep 2, 2012)

How did you get the hood shut? I'm thinking thats a pretty big engine....


----------



## Trophyman (Sep 2, 2012)

Otahyoni said:


> How did you get the hood shut? I'm thinking thats a pretty big engine....



I didn't work on the project to that end. As I remember, the guy just wanted a truck that he could show off with at the tractor pulls. We had a friend that ran a spring shop in Washington D.C. (Martin & Boyd) wind a new set of springs. I think the beast weighed about 2000 lbs with turbo.


----------



## Otahyoni (Sep 3, 2012)

That's crazy. My IDI is really heavy and it only weighs 1100#......


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2012)

Anyone have a 51 Ford pickup they want to give me? I'll trade for a bent paperclip and a sand rail.


----------



## cruzn57 (Sep 5, 2012)

American Restoration"  is the Tv show,  black  F1,  sweet!


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes that one is awesome. I want one similar. I found one a few weeks ago that needed everything twice but the little lady shot me down.


----------

